# Assistance For General Medical Research



## Azeez Ullah (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm Azeez Ullah and 1st year medical student ,I's not so much experience yet in the medical field but i do know that all the knowledge of the Medical field has emerged of research and for any new idea and research the acadmic degree or full fledge medical knowledge is now compulsory .I want to become an Neurologist and want to start any research regarding neurology being a young doctor ,right now , .............
I need interested colleagues who are interested in such type of research work ,no matter to which region they may belong...
so the interested ones are requested to join me, later on we will discuss what to do and which way to do. first we would make company and then we will decide togather .........
the seniors are requested to advice me in this course and told us the most probable and commensurate way for us to achieve what we want to do.........


----------

